# Southern Legacy German Shepherds, GA



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

Friends of ours who are USAF, retired, are looking for a dog. They had two GSDs when stationed at Ramstein AFB in Germany and a Thai Ridgeback when they were in Thailand, so they have experience with large, high drive dogs. They want a healthy, low-drive GSD as a family companion dog. Not a lot of breeders seem to emphasize low-drive dogs. They found Southern Legacy German Shepherds in Georgia. Is anyone familiar with them?

Website


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Don't know anything about them but 
"My dogs are all larger than the breed standard but with no compromise to their health."
is never the best lead.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Purposely breeding dogs larger than the standard is a huge turn off for me..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The breed standard is for a reason...drive is part of the breed. Maybe contact rescues for a dog with lower drive, but don't support a breeder that is breeding for it. Or choose a different breed.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The OFA info posted on the dog’s pages are mostly prelims done at 9 months, etc. 

Breeding off of prelim results is a red flag. Maybe officials were done, but they aren’t posted on this page.

You can also search this forum for “Royalair” and see what you think of the info provided - most of these dogs are from Royalair lines. 111lbs at 9 months is very large.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have said repeatedly, if you want a Royalair dog go to the source.
Over the last several years however their standards seem to be slipping. But if I wanted an oversized dog bred far out of standard I would go to the breeder that has been doing it, successfully, for decades.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

My friends inquired about Southern Legacy GS breeders because of the drive and temperament requirements; the size being immaterial. One of the two GSDs they had in Germany was working line and they enjoyed her immensely. Their last dog, the Thai Ridgeback, exhausted them. It was high energy and prey drive. It was killing snakes and rats on a regular basis and mauled a burglar who had the misfortune to climb a wall without the knowledge the dog was patiently, silently, stalking him. They're past the point in their lives where they want a high drive dog, but still want a GS. They don't want a lapdog or a Lab.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

All of those temperament criteria are fine - but the health testing shouldn’t be compromised. GSDs can pass prelims at 9 months and fail officials. 

Official, adult hip and elbow ratings are non-negotiable in breedings that almost anyone here would recommend.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you for the input


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

If they want a workingline pup, then go to a breeder who is breeding to the standard, with officially health tested (Hips, Elbows, DM, Back) and titled parents. There's no reason to skimp on anything when breeding, because it's for the best interest of the breed and breed standard, not for a pet... You'll get pet quality in a litter anyways, so no excuses for not doing it right.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Sent PM!


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

When I found this forum I wanted a Royalair dog. I don't anymore. 

Stick around on this forum for a while and you'll change your mind.


----------



## BobbyShermanice (Jul 25, 2019)

Benjaminb said:


> When I found this forum I wanted a Royalair dog. I don't anymore.
> 
> Stick around on this forum for a while and you'll change your mind.


Wow: thats a cryptic response.


----------



## GothicGizmo (9 mo ago)

A family member of mine paid the deposit did the paper work and then never heard from this person again. It’s been about a month ago sense she last talked with this person. I don’t recommend her and she is miss representing herself. Go some place else so many red flags.


----------

